# charlotte should recruit in Europe



## shaqdaddy (Aug 19, 2002)

Charlotte should hire some great international scout and have them go to Yucoslovia and othe rplaces and find the decent players that havn't gotton drafted who already enterec. There are so many great European players that I think the talent level will be higher if the do this than if the get scrubs in the expansion draft. They could get their leader for the number one pick and just pick one washed up star (IE stoudamire /Houston) This team would definiatly not suck. It would be an all euro team, and I'd like to bet they's be better than a team like the nuggets.Europe is the key to this franchises success!!!!!!


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes ,that's a good idea....A lot of good ballers are over 22 and therefore considered free-agents by NBA rules. A lot of them are heavily watched by NBA scouts just like Tomasevic, Noccioni and Turkcan....plus there are really decent US players in europe: Tyus Edney can still play in the NBA, as well as Joe Blair.

Europe is definitively a place to watch both basketball-wise and economically wise.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Turckan? As in Mirsad Turckan? Wasn't he huge srub for the Knicks just a few years ago. How will he lead an expansion team to greatnes.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Turckan? As in Mirsad Turckan? Wasn't he huge srub for the Knicks just a few years ago. How will he lead an expansion team to greatnes.


Yes, the same Turkcan. No one said he will lead an expansion team to success but he could still be more serviceable than the Samaki Walkers and Pat Garritys of the league. He's really improved from his NY days, he's a much better rebounder and still has talent on offense. More importantly he's improved mentally, he was not in the right situation in NY and Houston, being a high draft pick with lots of expectations. He thought he was good enough to play and didn't adapt to the US game that's why he failed. He's gained some experience and if I were a GM I would not mind gambling on him and giving him a second chance.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh yea? I never saw him play. So I couldn't disagree


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Turkçan is a damn good player , a real Energizer for a team. He has definitively a place in the NBA. He is the top rebounder of the Euroleague....

Certainly that he wasn't a top guy for the Knicks, but Knicks never play their rookies. And Turkçan needs to have the ball in his hands to give full power to his game.


----------

